# [Review] Zowie EC2-A - minimalistisch gut?



## Narbennarr (11. Juni 2015)

[size=+4]Zowie EC2-A[/size]

*1. Vorwort
2. Spezifikationen
3. Impressionen
4. Leistung
5. Ergonomie
6. Qualität
7. Fazit*​
*Vorwort*
Willkommen zu meinem Review der Zowie EC2-A Gaming Maus. Ich war lange neugierig auf die Maus, da mir die überladenen Mäuse nicht gefallen und ich Treibersoftware meisten nicht mag, da sollte die Zowie perfekt sein. Die Wahl viel, als Palm User mit kleinen Händen, sofort auf die EC2-A. Die Eindrücke in dem Review stammen von drei Exemplaren, nun viel Spaß!

*Spezifikationen*
Die Eigenschaften der Zowie sind recht kurz zusammengefasst: Optische Maus, auf das wesentliche beschränkt, ohne Treiber und Bling Bling, aber der Reihe nach:
-	Optischer Avago 3310 Sensor mit 3200dpi
-	5 Tasten + 2-Wege Scrollrad
-	DPI Switch an der Unterseite
-	Beleuchtung des Scrollrads zeigt DPI Stufe
-	Plug&Play ohne Software
-	1000Hz Pollingrate (umstellbar)
Soweit so gut. Das  ist zwar alles recht unspektakulär, aber genau das soll es auch sein. Zowie möchte dem Nutzer wirklich eine auf das wesentliche reduzierte Maus bieten, bei der Ergonomie und Leistung im Vordergrund stehen. Der verbaute optische Sensor gehört zu den beliebtesten, aber auch der Preis von 60€ spielt auf einem hohen Niveau. Anhand der spartanischen Ausstattung erwartet man hier also beste Verarbeitung.

*Impressionen*
Die Maus kommt in einem hochwertigem Karton, der in seiner Schlichtheit zeigt worauf es bei Zowie ankommt, weniger ist mehr und auch der Lieferumfang ist schnell aufgelistet: Neben der Maus gibt es ein paar Mausglides (sehr gut!), einen Sticker und eine kurze Anleitung. Dort sind vor allem die DPI Stufen erklärt und wie man die Pollingrate ändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Maus ist schlicht und stylisch, die Oberfläche fühlt sich minimal gummiert an, ein Mischung aus den glatten Roccats und den Rubberversionen der Steelseries, schon mal nicht schlecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider sehr anfällig für Flecken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite wird von nur von dem Zowie Logo geschmückt, das im Gegensatz zu vielen Konkurrenten nicht beleuchtet sondern nur aufgedruckt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Scrollrad sieht, meiner Meinung nach, etwas dick und knubbelig aus. Auch wirkt es rein optisch nicht besonders hochwertig. Die Beleuchtung ist gleichmäßig und, je nach DPI Stufe, in einer anderen Farbe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maustaste sind aus einem Guss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leicht abgeschrägt zur rechten Seite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtet sich klar an Rechtshänder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hochglanz an den Seitentasten, schon ab Werk leichte Kratzer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mausfüße sind im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz sehr großflächig. An der Unterseite befindet sich auch der DPI Switch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabel ist nur gummiert, auf einen Sleeve wird verzichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Leistung*
Dazu kann man nicht viel sagen. Die Zowie macht hier vieles richtig. Der 3310 Sensor ist extrem direkt, macht keine Zicken. Die Lift-Off Distanz liegt bei meinem Asus Stoffmauspad bei guten 1.8mm, kein Grund zu meckern. Die Maus reagiert gut, schnell und direkt!
Es gibt 4 DPI Profile 400,800,1600 und 3200. Die sind fest und lassen sich nicht editieren. Der Abstand zwischen 1600 und 3200 ist leider sehr, sehr groß. Zowie verwendet in der Maus eine ziemlich alte Hardware (Jahr 2007) dessen MCU leider nicht mehr Speicherplatz hat bietet für 4 Profile.
Auch andere Einstellung an der Maus gibt es nicht, weder an der LoD, Beleuchtung etc. Das ist natürlich dem Plug&Play Prinzip geschuldet. Es ist zwar gut das keine Software benötigt wird, dass man aber nicht mal optional Eingriff bekommt ist etwas schade. Ebenso finde ich das werben mit weggelassenen Features etwas zweifelhaft.
Weiterhin ist es nicht möglich Ingame die DPI zu switchen, da die Taste dafür unter der Maus ist. Die Pollingrate wird durch eine Tastenkombination während des Einsteckens verändert.

*Ergonomie*
Als ich die Maus das erste Mal in Hand nahm, fanden meine Finger wie von selbst die perfekte Position. Man könnte sagen, dass sich meine Hand auf Anhieb in die Form der Zowie verliebt hat. Vor alle mit dem Ring- und dem kleinen Finger habe ich in der Vergangenheit immer wieder Probleme gehabt. Aber nicht bei der Zowie! Die Form ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und nahezu perfekt für mich.
Mit der Oberfläche komm ich aber leider weniger klar. Meine Hand schwitzt sehr schnell auf der Maus und gerade an den Seiten wird sie dann extrem rutschig. Durch das Schwitzen bleibt somit von der leichten Gummioberfläche nicht mehr viel Nutzen. Gefällt mir aber dennoch deutlich besser als die glatten Roccats.
Die Anordnung aller Tasten ist einwandfrei und alle sind gut erreichbar.
Da das Kabel nur gummiert ist und hat keinen Sleeve besitzt, ist es zwar sehr leicht und flexibel, bleibt aber schnell an der Tischkante hängen. Hier sollte man einen Halter nutzen oder es mit einem Gegenstand fixieren.

*Qualität*
Zowie präsentiert bisher eine äußerst spartanische Maus mit einer tollen Form. Aufgrund der wenigen Features aber einem Preis von 60€ erwarte ich jetzt erstklassige Materialwahl und vor allem eine super Verarbeitung. Hier zeigt sich aber der größte Schwachpunkt. Zowie hatte in der Vergangenheit immer mal wieder Probleme mit der Qualität und auch die EC2-A ist für den Preis einfach nicht gut! Aber der Reihe nach:
Die Tasten haben einen knackigen Druckpunkt. Die Huano Switches lösen hart und präzise aus, sind aber leider recht laut, viel lauter als die Omron-Pendants.
Das Mausrad ist klar eine Schwäche. Es sieht nicht nur billig aus sondern fühlt sich auch so an. Obwohl es aus weichem Plastik ist, wird es bei schnellem Scrollen sehr laut. Kein Vergleich zu Roccat, Asus oder Razer. Der Druckpunkt wiederum ist sehr gut und angenehm leise, obwohl er knackig klickt.
Die Seitentasten finde ich grausam. Sie sind extrem weich, nahezu schwammig und lösen verdammt einfach aus. Zum Glück haben sie etwas spiel, so das versehentliches Drücke nicht vorkommt. Die Haptik dabei ist aber ziemlich  unschön und "wabbelig". Das Klickgeräusch wirkt extrem billig und „plastikmäßig“.
Die Spaltmaße sind aber gleichmäßig und es gibt da kein Grund zur Beschwerde. 

Das waren die generellen Eindrücke der Zowie EC2-A, also Eigenschaften die alle 3 Exemplare gemeinsam hatten. Wie ich erwähnte hatte ich 3 davon hier, die alle nochmal ihre eigenen Mängel hatten. Zu den dreien kam es, da ich die erste Umtausche und die dritte wurde für meinen Bruder bestellt.

Maus 1: Die Linke Maustaste hatte sehr viel Spiel, man neigte dazu da mit dem Finger dran rum zuspielen. Sie wackelte nach links und rechts, nach oben und unten. Das Mausrad eierte, mal dreht es sich leichter, mal deutlich schwerer. Dabei wurde der rechte Spalt so groß, das Licht auf den Bildschirm fiel und störte.

Maus 2: Eine Seitentaste wackelt extrem, wie ein loser Milchzahn. Zum anderen knackt die Maus permanent. Das liegt daran, dass das die komplette linke Seite nicht fest ist und sich bewegt. Mehrere Nutzer berichten das bei ihnen diese irgendwann abgefallen ist.

Maus 3: Das Mausrad ist anscheinend locker, da es sich viel zu einfach drehen lässt. Jetzt hat die andere Seitentaste Spiel! Die linke Seite ist fest, dafür die Rechte an einer Stelle nicht. Außerdem hört man bei der linken Taste ständig ein federndes Geräusch. Weiterhin haben die Hochglanz Tasten Kratzer.

Alle Mäuse haben eine Schutzfolie an der Unterseite, dennoch waren teilweise tiefe Kratzer in den Gleitflächen. Außerdem waren bei 2 von 3 Mäusen die Gleitflächen uneben.
Nochmal zu Oberfläche: Schon nach einer halben Stunde hatte diese erste kleine Verfärbungen. Ist wohl nur optisch, aber ob das lange hält mag ich nicht beschwören. Vor allem da eine Maus leichte Knötchen in der Oberfläche hatte die sicher aufplatzen werden.
Nach dem die Ur-Zowie Probleme mit bröckelnder Oberfläche hat, sind es jetzt viele Kleine Mängel. 
Setzen sechs!

*Fazit*
An dieser Stelle tue ich mich sehr schwer. Die Qualitätssicherung bei Zowie ist, vor allem bei dem Preis, wirklich mangelhaft und die verbaute Technik ist, bis auf den Sensor, gerade mal „ok“. Dafür haben wir aber eine super Ergonomie und ein äußerst sympatisches Konzept. „Weniger ist mehr“ gefällt mir, keine Treibersoftware (Grüße an Razer), keine Gimmicks die eh keiner benötigt. Man kann es aber auch übertreiben, weil das wirklich gar nichts anpassbar ist, ist etwas viel des Guten. Würde mir das Konzept hinter der Zowie nicht so außerordentlich gut gefallen, gäbe es vermutlich nur 2 von 5 Punkten. So gebe ich aber (noch) 3!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





positiv|negativ
perfekte Ergonmie|Verarbeitung/Qualitätssicherung mangelhaft
guter Sensor|fühlt sich nicht wertig an
nicht überladen|laute Tasten (insbesondere Wheel und Seiten)
schlichtes Design|alte Hardware (MCU/Speicher)
keine Software nötig....|...aber auch keine Anpassung möglich
|Einstellung der Pollingrate umständlich
|Nur vier DPI Profile
|DPI Switch an der Unterseite
|Preis zu hoch​


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Juni 2015)

...ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl ich habe 'ne andere Zowie EC2-A Maus 

Meine identische Maus, welche ich quasi zu Release gekauft habe, verfärbt sich nicht und hat nicht mal ansatzweise "Knötchen" auf der Oberfläche. Bis auf die eine Seitentase, welche minimal Spiel hat, wackelt keine Taste . Das man nicht so viel einstellen kann weiß man ja auch vorher - Treiberlosigkeit find ich angenehm. 

Das das Kabel nicht gesleevt ist sieht zwar weniger "schick" aus, aber an meinem Schreibtisch mit Glasplatte empfinde ich das glatte Kabel als wesentlich angenehmer, da es so viel leiser bei Bewegung über den Tisch bzw. Tischkante ist als mit Sleeve.
Das Mausrad und die Tasten könnten für mich einen Tick leiser sein, aber da habe ich schon wesentlich lautere Mäuse gehört (und zurück gegeben). Das Mausrad fand ich anfangs optisch auch zu hervorstehend, finde es aber jetzt sehr angenehm, gerade in der Eile beim Zocken, es ist groß genug um es ggf. mit dem ganzen Finger zu fassen (ich meine nicht nur Fingerkuppe) und reagiert super - bei mir wackelt auch nichts!

Die Polingrate und DPI ein zu stellen, nun gut, nicht bequem, aber wenn man nun nicht mehrmals täglich wechseln will, empfind ich das nicht weiter tragisch.

Ja, die Maus ist im Vergleich (zu) teuer und es ist ziemlich schade, dass es anscheinend solche Qualitätsunterschiede gibt, aber für mich ist sie momentan eine gute Maus...perfekt ist auch diese nicht, da geht auch bei mir die Suche weiter


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Juni 2015)

Die Maus hätte extremes Potential, allein durch die Ergonomie.
Wie erwähnt es waren drei Exemplare, es ist nicht das erste mal das Zowie Probleme mit der Qualitätssicherung hat


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Juni 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Maus hätte extremes Potential, allein durch die Ergonomie.
> Wie erwähnt es waren drei Exemplare, es ist nicht das erste mal das Zowie Probleme mit der Qualitätssicherung hat



ojeoje...lese ja fleißig beim Foehn mit und ihr habt schon einige Mäuse getestet. Ich gebe dir recht es wäre Potenzial da. Ich hatte bei meinen 2 Zowie Mäusen wohl Glück, aber dennoch habe ich für meinen Teil beschlossen keine Mäuse mehr zu dem Preis zu kaufen. Habe bisher wenig Mehrwert bei höherpreisigen Mäusen erkennen können (Zowie, Razer, Roccat), mir ist am aller wichtigsten die Ergonomie und nicht der Sensor oder Treibereinstellungen oder oder.....

Würden Zowie Mäuse um 40€ kosten wären sie vermutlich auch bekannter/weiter verbreitet.


----------



## S754 (12. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung was da los ist, aber ich würde mal ein neues Exemplar anfordern und den Test nochmal machen. So eine schlechte Qualität kennt man gar nicht von Zowie. Ich bin mit meiner FK1 super unterwegs.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Juni 2015)

So, 
ich habe jetzt eine Zowie von nem anderen Händler geordert, mal schauen ob ich einfach Pech hatte. Ggf wird die Wertung noch angepasst.
Im weiteren habe ich Zowie angeschrieben, vlt ist eine verkorkste Serie im Umlauf


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Juni 2015)

So das Update dauert etwas. Habe heute zwar ein Exemplar erhalten, aber der Händler (okluge über amazon) hat mir einen total abgenutzen Rückläufer geschickt, grmpf!


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2015)

Sooo,
nach hin und her kam heute eine neue Maus von Caseking. Tja bei dieser bleibt so alle 3-4 Mausrad Klicks dieses stecken und somit gedrückt!
Pfui!


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Juni 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Sooo,
> nach hin und her kam heute eine neue Maus von Caseking. Tja bei dieser bleibt so alle 3-4 Mausrad Klicks dieses stecken und somit gedrückt!
> Pfui!



Oh Mann, einerseits hast du echt Pech und andererseits hätte ich das von Zowie nicht erwartet

Schick ich dir meine  die wurde grad (wahrscheinlich) ausgemustert


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2015)

Ja ich war erst echt begeistert, ok n Kratzer auf den Seitentasten war drauf, aber die ist ja nicht zum angucken. Maustasten bombenfest, kein Klappern alles Top. Dann blieb das Mausrad hängen und jetzt immer häufiger. Ich denke es liegt daran dass das Rad nicht gerade ist sondern "verbogen", weil es nicht immer hängen bleibt


----------



## Shriker (19. Juni 2015)

Habe auch die EC2-A seit ein paar Wochen und frage mich echt was bei dir schief gelaufen ist ?!

Das Mausrad und die Seitentasten sind Geschmackssache, aber ansonsten sitzt bei mir alles fest und es wackelt nix.

Meine zwei Roccat Mäuse daneben sehen weder hochwertiger aus noch fühlen sie sich so an. 

Auch von Verfärbungen ist nach ein paar Wochen dauergebrauch nichts zu sehen und an der Oberfläche hat sich auch nix getan.

Das gummierte Kabel wird tatsächlich von vielen Leuten bevorzugt da es einfach besser gleitet als die gesleevte Variante.

Kann die Kritikpunkte also nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, vielleicht hattest du wirklich einfach nur Pech.

Perfekt ist die Maus vllt nicht, wenn man härtere Seitentasten bevorzugt, aber der super Sensor mit der niedrigen Lift-Off-Distance und die, für mich perfekte, Größe und Ergonomie lassen mich darüber hinweg sehen.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juni 2015)

Ja die Ergonomie ist nahezu perfekt, da gefällt mir nur Naos besser. Auch der Sensor ist top.
Aber ich kann nur meine Erfahrung wieder geben und das waren nun mal 4 Mäuse (die fünfte, den Rückläufer von okluge, hab ich mir nicht angesehen). Gerade bei der letzten war die Funktion durch das ständig festhängende Mausrad sogar eingeschränkt, das waren also keine kosmetischen Mängle mehr. Das gummierte Kabel habe ich natürlich in meine Wertung einbezogen, sondern nur erwähnt. Das ist einfach Geschmackssache.

Ich bin sicherlich ein pingliger Mensch, aber Zowie hatte schon das ein oder andere Mal Probleme und auch hier scheint sich das - im gewissen Grad - fortzusetzen, was in Anbetracht des Preises und der eigentlich tollen Maus ein NoGo ist!


----------



## macskull (22. Juni 2015)

Erst einmal danke für deinen Test!
Bin aber auch wirklich überrascht...entweder du hattest Pech, oder Zowie hat in letzter Zeit Geld bei der Qualität eingespart. Als ich vor einem guten Jahr meine AM getestet habe war die Qualität noch sehr gut und ich nutzte die getestete Maus noch immer ohne irgendwelche Abnutzungserscheinungen (nicht mal die Beschichtung der Haupttasten ist angekratzt).

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/328924-review-zowie-am.html

MfG


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2015)

Hab mir dein Review gerade angesehen, sehr gut gefällt mir.
Ich bin wie gesagt nur eine Einzelperson und nicht repräsentativ für alle Zowie Produkte und mag auch nicht beurteilen ob die generell nachgelassen haben, oder oder oder.
Wenn ich aber vergleiche sind bei dir die Hochglanzseitentasten alle in Ordnung, bei mir waren die bei allen 5 Mäusen mal mehr, mal weniger verkratzt. Allerdings hatte ja auch eine von deinen Mäusen Probleme mit dem Spaltmaß/Passform.
Das das bei der letzten das Mausrad nicht richtig funktionierte war leider trauriger Höhepunkt


----------



## macskull (22. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem Spaltmaß war glücklicherweise ein Einzelfall...bzw. hatte es meine neue Maus nicht mehr. Aber wie du bereits sagtest kann eine Einzelperson sehr schlecht beurteilen, wie die Qualität von tausenden Mäusen ist, im Guten wie im Schlechten.
Das mit dem Mausrad ist natürlich schon bitter...aber während man bei Spaltmaßen evtl. Probleme mit der Garantieabwicklung bekommt, so ist das bei einem nicht funktionierenden Rad ja kein Problem. Ärgerlich ist es selbstverständlich schon, gerade wenn es nicht das einzige Problem ist.

MfG


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Juni 2015)

Zowie ist für micht für diese Generation erstmal erledigt. Die ZA-Serie brauch ich nicht probieren, da ich weiß das mir die Form nicht liegt. Bei der nächsten Generation, versuch ich es nochmal


----------



## vvoll3 (23. Juni 2015)

Treachh schrieb:


> Gutes review, gut das du auch auf die MCU eingegangen bist



Quellenangabe wäre nur nett gewesen.


----------



## Treachh (23. Juni 2015)

ah sobald es  um Insider wissen geht ist wolle auch dabei^^


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte mich dazu ein wenig Informiert, relativ schnell findet man raus das da (noch immer) der CY7C64215  Chip drin ist und das Datasheed dazu geht auf 2007 zurück. Afaik nutzt Zowie den bei allen Mäusen

Lustigerweise findet man dazu bei Linus Tech Tips ein Liste von dir^^

DIe FK1 nutzt es auch Zowie FK1 - Hardware-Factory


----------



## Treachh (23. Juni 2015)

achja und narbennarr

falls du irgendwann wieder ein Maus review machst, da kannst du auch auf klicklatenz eingehen. Ist mittlerweile ein wichtiger Kritikpunkt geworden


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Juni 2015)

Ich denk dran, nur war mir das bis vor kurzem nicht mal bekannt^^


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2015)

Und wie soll man das vernünftig testen?


----------



## Treachh (24. Juni 2015)

es gibt ein Programm womit man 2 Mäuse gegeneinander "schlagen" kann, Taste an Taste. So wird dann die Differenz in ms angezeigt . Natürlich sollte eine Maus als Referenz eine ohnehin schon niedrige Latenz haben, dafür empfehlen sich fast alle logitech Mäuse.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2015)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, drückst du gleichzeitig auf beide Mäuse.
Da hätten wir schon mal die die erste Messungenauigkeit.
Dann hast du einen gewissen Weg bis der Taster aktiviert wird.
Das wäre die zweite Messungenauigkeit.
Und als letztes der Widerstand des Tasters und somit die letzte Messungenauigkeit.

Deswegen halte ich den Test für sinnlos.
Wenn dann müsste wirklich zwischen dem Signalstart (Taster schaltet durch), bis zum Signalende (Aktion wird ausgeführt) gemessen werden.


----------



## Treachh (25. Juni 2015)

dachte ich mir das sowas kommt

1. man schlägt die Mäuse gegeneinander, taste an taste

2. und 3. der tastenweg ist höchstens 1mm und der widerstand so minimal, das wenn man die Mäuse min 1m/s speed gegeneinderhaut sich ein Zeitraum von höchstens 1ms ergibt wenn man richtig trifft


ein Japaner hat nen blog wo er einen professionellen Aufbau hat und dies testet und die unterschiede zu meiner genannten methode sind im 0-2 MS Bereich. Es gibt definitiv ungenauigkeiten, die sind aber meiner meinung nach vernachlässigbar 

Weitere infos hier

Mouse button lag comparison

sinnlos ist es definitiv nicht


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich jetzt japanisch könnte wäre das super.

Auch wenn du die Tasten direkt aufeinander schlägst, ist der leichter auslösende Taster immer im Vorteil.
Also macht es keinen Sinn zwei Mäuse so miteinander zu vergleichen.


----------



## Treachh (25. Juni 2015)

ich habs dir mit Mathematik erklärt... auch wenns 0,1 ms ist reicht es dir nicht wa?...

deine ganzen Einwände sind vernachlässigbar, ist ziemlich egal ob ein omron und ein huano zusammengehauen werden, ab einer bestimmten geschwindigkeit ist das null und nichtig 

wenn du spießig unterwegs sein willst bitte..

PS: hast du dir den thread mal angesehen?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2015)

Ja habe ich, aber wir haben da einfach andere Meinungen zu dem Thema. 
Da brauchen wir auch nicht weiter drüber zu diskutieren.

Nur mal so als kleinen Test für dich, nimm 2 Federn mit unterschiedlicher Federkraft.
Dann drückst du sie mit einer bestimmten Kraft bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt zusammen.
Du wirst sehen, dass die weichere Feder eher an dem Druckpunkt ankommt.
Nur wenn du sie beide gleichzeitig zusammenfährst, bist du auch gleichzeitig am gleichen Punkt. 
Drückst du aber mit der harten Feder auf die weiche und Feder, bewegt sich erstmal nur die weiche Feder.


----------



## Treachh (25. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, aber wir haben da einfach andere Meinungen zu dem Thema.
> Da brauchen wir auch weiter drüber zu diskutieren.



hast du zufälligerweise ein "nicht" vergessen?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2015)

Treachh schrieb:


> hast du zufälligerweise ein "nicht" vergessen?



Ähmm ja.
Kommt bei mir öfter vor, dass ich Wörter vergesse zu schreiben.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2015)

Interessant wie das ist, ich habe so etwas kaum in Test der gängigen Fachmagazin/Seiten gesehen, weswegen ich mir als Laie da schon gar keine Kompetenzen zu trauen so etwas fähig zu bewerten.
Auf der anderen Seite, möchte ich hier auch keine Mäuse zusammenschlagen^^

Relevanz möchte ich dem nicht absprechen, auch wenn es nur die wenigstens Interressiert


----------



## netheral (24. November 2015)

Ich weiss, es ist schon etwas länger her, dass hier zuletzt geschrieben wurde. Aber gerade überlege ich, falls die Mionix Castor doch keine Liebe auf den 2. Blick wird, mir die EC2-A zuzulegen. Sie sieht von er Form für mich perfekt aus.

Kann da noch jemand die Qualitätsmängel bestätigen bzw. dementieren? Das was hier passiert ist, würde ich erst einmal ungerne als Zufall oder "Pech" bezeichnen und erinnert mich an meine Erlebnisse mit der Logitech G500 (3x defekt geliefert worden) und verunsichert mich da massiv. Was mich direkt ärgert - und mich noch mehr hadern lässt - ist die Tatsache, dass Zowie hier eigentlich veraltete Technik (switches, interner Speicher, meinem Empfinden nach insgesamt die Konfigurierbarkeit) verbaut, absolut jedes Feature streicht und viel zu grobe DPI-Werte diktiert (ich mag unter Windows 6/11 bei 1000 CPI, 800 zu langsam, 1600 viel zu schnell), die dann auch noch in einer "schönen" Mausrad-Beleuchtung resultieren (Pink bei 1600 DPI, yay). Und dann da ein Premium-Preisschild draufklatscht. Bisher sähe ich sie eher bei 40 Euro, würde aber wenn ich dafür eine fast optimale Maus bekäme notfalls in den sauren Apfel beißen.

Worum es mir hauptsächlich geht: Ist die Oberfläche die gleiche wie bei den ZA-Modellen? Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit die Zowie ZA12 hier, die sich genau 5 Minuten hielt und dann wieder verpackt wurde. Entweder sind meine Hände nicht nur von der Form her komisch - was ich mittlerweile wirklich glaube - sondern auch von der Oberflächenbeschaffung nicht "normal": Das Ding rutschte mir quasi laufend beim Antesten aus der Hand. Ich habe versucht mit alten Klebe-Schaumstoff-Pads von SteelSeries das Ding griffig zu gestalten, dann ließen sich aber die eh schon sehr schwammigen Daumentasten schwer betätigen, da der Daumen dadurch ja nochmal 2 mm weiter richtung Gehäuse musste. Zudem fühlte sich das Ding an, als hätte ich eine 5 Euro Hama-Maus in der Hand, absolut nicht wertig vom haptischen Gefühl. Hat die EC2-A das gleiche glatte Plastik? Wenn ja: Das wäre für mich ein weiterer Minuspunkt und würde die Maus wirklich disqualifizieren. Dann würde ich lieber der Deathadder Chroma oder Roccat Pure eine Chance geben. Da kaufe ich zwar mit Pech geplante Obsoleszenz mit, aber wo ist das denn heute noch anders?

Mittlerweile bin ich soweit, dass ich für eine Maus mit ADNS-3310, optimaler Ergonomie, tollem Service, ohne Sollbruchstelle (Doppelklick, Scrollrad-Fehler etc.), ausgereifter Software etc. locker 150 Euro ausgeben würde, wenn ich wüsste, dass ich damit einfach 5 - 10 Jahre Ruhe habe. Warum geht das, was bei Tastaturen mittlerweile dank mechanischen Switches geht, nicht auch bei Mäusen? Meine Zowie Celeritas hat 4 Jahre gehalten und wurde jetzt nur aus Ergonomiegründen gegen ein 10keyless Modell von Lioncast ersetzt, von den Switches (beide MX-Brown) tippen sich beide exakt (!) identisch, keine Abnutzung an der Celeritas. Warum zum Henker geht das nicht auch bei Mäusen?  Wahrscheinlich kalkuliert Cherry bei den Switches anders und plant nicht ein, dass sich Kunden alle 10 Monate ein neues Gerät kaufen. Ich bin gerne bereit, Qualität zu bezahlen. Aber eigentlich sollte man das bei Preisen für aktuelle Mäuse durchaus erwarten. Ne MX518 war deutlich günstiger als aktuelle Gaming-Mäuse, funktionierte toll und hielt dennoch je nach Nutzungsgewohnheit viele Jahre. Irgendwas läuft da doch falsch.


----------



## Shriker (24. November 2015)

Wenn du mit der Oberfläche der ZA ein Problem hattest wirds bei der EC2-A nicht anders sein. Die Oberfläche der ZA ist sogar noch ein kleinen Ticken rauer. (Sieht man auf dem Bild leider nicht wirklich)
Verstehen tue ich dein Problem allerdings nicht... bei mir rutscht da nix ^^ Weder bei der ZA noch bei der EC2-A oder der FK2. Die FK2 hat übrigens die gleiche Oberfläche wie die EC2-A.  
Das Plastik dürfte also, bis auf die leicht unterschiedliche Oberfläche das gleiche sein. 

Was die Qualität angeht: Habe mittlerweile meine 3. Zowie Maus gekauft und habe bei keiner Qualitätsprobleme gehabt. 
Habe alle 3 bei Caseking gekauft. Da kann man recht sicher sein das man keine Rückläufer bekommt...

Was ich aber so bei dir rauslese, wirst du auch mit der EC2-A nicht glücklich werden. Razer passt vlt besser 

PS: Bei 1600dpi ist sie Blau. 400 Rot 800 Pink 3200 Grün.


----------



## netheral (24. November 2015)

Razer wäre halt das Qualitätsproblem. Eigentlich wollte ich kein Razer mehr, aber ich weiß halt, dass die 3,5G Version  immer super in der Hand lag. Aber wie es bisher aussieht, komme ich mit der Castor im 2. Versuch doch sehr gut klar. Wenn sich da in den nächsten Wochen nicht noch Ergonomieprobleme auftun, werde ich wohl bei ihr bleiben.

Was das Rutschproblem angeht: Ich neige tendenziell zu sehr trockenen Händen, da kann ich cremen bis der Arzt kommt. Die ZA12 fiel mir, wenn ich sie nicht gerade umkrampft habe, locker aus der Hand. Ich liebe z.B. das Material, was SteelSeries bei der Sensei RAW verwendet - da allerdings hatte ich auch immer nur technische Probleme mit und mag Laser vom Spielgefühl nicht.

Aber danke, damit ist die EC2-A raus.


----------



## netheral (2. Dezember 2015)

Heute konnte ich bei einem Kommilitonen die EC2-A in die Hand nehmen und sogar mal kurz eine Runde CS:GO probedaddeln. Vorweg habe ich geschaut, ob es sich auch um die EC2-A und nicht um die ältere eVo handelt, die laut Reviews einen besseren Grip verspricht. Es war tatsächlich die EC2-A.

Und was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich bin verliebt. Es ist mit Einschränkungen * genau die Maus, die ich seit Monaten suche. Die Form ist quasi für meine rechte Hand gemacht. Die Größe ist perfekt! Während die Sensei etwas zu klein wirkte und die ansonsten optimale Deathadder schon deutlich zu groß ist die EC2-A perfekt und bietet durch ihr kompakteres Design die möglichkeit, sie sowohl komplett im Palm-Grip zu nutzen als auch minimale Elemente des Claw-Grip mit einfließen zu lassen - die Art, wie ich am besten klar komme. Das Coating ist bei ihr auch deutlich angenehmer als bei der ZA12, bei der ich das Gefühl hatte, glattes Plastik zu greifen - hier ist es zwar fest und deutlich weniger weich als bei der Rival 300, aber schön griffig. Und das, obwohl ich mir die Hände zum Testen extra kalt abgewaschen und extra gründlich abgetrocknet habe. Form ist perfekt, greift sich für mich gänzlich anders als die Deathadder Croma, die ich vor kurzem erworben und leider kurze Zeit danach als Fehlkauf eingestuft habe, wobei sie im Laden traumhaft war. Lag vielleicht daran, dass noch die 2013er Version ausgestellt war, die wirkte von der Oberfläche angenehmer, obwohl es laut Reviews keinen Unterschied geben sollte. Die Deathadder wirkt auch deutlich klobiger in der Hand. Die EC2-A gibt mir wieder das Gefühl, agil zu sein. Interessanterweise ist das Coating so, dass meine Hände an ihr nicht wirklich staubtrocken sind, ohne dabei richtig zu schwitzen. Sehr angenehm - so, wie sich die Haut dort idr. eh anfühlen sollte - wie erwähnt habe ich enorm trockene Hände.

* Was bisher stört: Zum einen, dass sie bei 800 DPI lila/pink leuchtet - aber damit kann ich leben, ich will damit ja nicht hart und männlich wirken sondern einfach angenehm arbeiten und spielen. Was mich mehr stört in Punkto Zukunftssicherheit ist der Step von 800 auf 1600 DPI. 800 sind für mich bei 1920x1200 optimal. Dementsprechend wären 1600 DPI für 4k perfekt. Nur was ist, wenn ich mal irgendwann auf 2560x1440 oder 2560x1600 unterwegs bin? Da fehlt irgendwie der 1200 DPI-Step, den viele günstigere Mäuse mitbringen. Notfalls halt 1600 DPI und 5/11 statt 6/11, wobei ja viele Spieler davor warnen, in Spielen den Regler auf etwas anderem als 6/11 zu haben. Aber früher, wo es keine DPI-Steps etc. gab, hat man auch so professionell gespielt und getroffen, also wird das für mich als 0815-Gamer absolut belanglos sein.


----------



## bynemesis (7. August 2016)

ich möchte hier nochmal das "latenzproblem" aufgreifen, worüber man echt viel liest zu den zowie mäusen.

ich hab mir die ec2-a zugelegt und hab noch meine alte deathadder 2013 als ersatzmaus.
im latenztest liegen beide nur 0.2-2ms auseinander, die DA2013 ist zu 80% die "schnellere".
test tool hier: Mouse Testing - HowTo - help needed
(zweiter link im ersten post)

aber wie schon erwähnt, die tastenhärte etc. is oft unterschiedlich, die DA2013 is hier weicher und somit eh im vorteil.

fazit: 
die aktuellen zowies haben hier imo keine nachteile.


----------



## Quantumproof (6. April 2018)

Sehr gutes Review. Eine Frage jedoch. Ich habe noch durch andere Reviews durchgeschaut und bin auf dieses gestoßen: Zowie EC2-A Review | ProSettings.net

In dem Review hat die Maus ein rotes Zowie logo. Wo besteht der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Mäusen in den Reviews?

Danke!


----------



## buxtehude (7. April 2018)

Bevor Zowie von Benq übernommen wurde, waren die Logos gelb oder weiß, danach halt rot.
Und diese verschiedenen Exemplare sind/waren global unterschiedlich verteilt worden.


----------

